# Attack of the Karen!



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Not a "Karen"... more like a "Kiran" ("_ray of sunshine_") because she's from Karachi obviously... is it the same name? Kiran, Karen... who knows... Anyway, this lady was refused service because:

1. She did not have a mask on
2. She did not have a vaccination certificate (it's a legal requirement now).

So she lost it. Unfortunately for her, her ranting went viral on Twitter...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445914107652321291
The sense of entitlement is breathtaking.









Netizens rejoice as Karachi's Test Kitchen by Okra emerges victorious in a battle against a desi Karen


"You are in terrible violation of me, of the Constitution," she said, all because they asked for a vaccination card.



images.dawn.com





_(from the article)_

In a video that has gone viral on social media, the woman can be heard shouting at a chef at the Karachi restaurant. Terms like "you are in violation of the Constitution" and "that's my private medical information" are thrown around casually, as if asking for a Covid vaccination card is a crime rather than a government ordered mandate.

"Who are you to ask me about my vaccination card?" the unidentified woman demands in the video, pointing a phone in the chef's face.

"You are in violation. You are in violation of me," she declares. "You are in terrible violation of the Constitution of Pakistan."

After calling him "an idiot" for wearing a mask, the woman declares that the restaurant staff are "asking me for my medical private records". _(Anyone can check your record if they know your ID number... it's not private info)_

"Ooooh," the woman says as she picks up her belongings from a table — one of the best ways to end an argument and prove you are indeed an articulate adult. "You’re already documented," she said, with an inexplicable parting shot of "I’m a human rights activist".

We particularly enjoyed the chef's comeback —"You seem like it".

We're glad the chef was able to stand his ground but why should service industry workers (or anyone for that matter) have to bear the brunt of this abuse? The mask and vaccination card rules have been set by the government and should be followed. If you don't like the rules, order your food at your home where you don't have to wear your mask and don't come in contact with other people.

As a self proclaimed "human rights activist", the woman should know that abusing people in their workplace for doing their job isn't any kind of activism at all. The rules the staff were enforcing are in place to protect people because the Covid pandemic isn't over. If you want to protect your "medical privacy" and not show your vaccination card, stay home. You aren't doing anyone any favours by going out and demanding restaurants break laws to satisfy you.


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

Sounds like it's about time for black market restaurants that don't discriminate.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

You're taking Sunshine's side??? 

Like they said, if it bothers people like Sunshine to get their Vax status checked, she should've picked up the phone and got her food delivered to her at home (or under a bridge where she probably lives). 

What's so bad about that?

Can't buy a bus ticket or a train ticket without a Vax card these days... restaurants was just the next step.

Anyway, these are not the thoughts that go through my head when I see a Karen/Kiran.... the thought that goes through my head is "I would love to meet her husband". 

What man likes to put up with THAT? Maybe husband is dead... maybe doesn't have a husband or boyfriend and never will.... maybe husband is a bigger psycho?


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Pray this particular issue never gets any worse than the Karens and Kirans my friend. On a side note I’ve worked retail in the states and seen people go off the deep end over a lot less lol. Working with the public sucks. Heck, working for the cell phone company was pretty much 10 hour shifts of nothing but this.


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

You really need to ask what's so bad about discrimination? 😕 Didn't you just post another video about something like that?


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Bob E said:


> You really need to ask what's so bad about discrimination? 😕 Didn't you just post another video about something like that?


You are confused. Or are trying to confuse.

It is not "discrimination" if the law applies to EVERYONE equally.

Either way, a private business has the right to tell weirdos to leave the premises.

Like I said, there is nothing stopping her from staying home and using her phone to dial 111-BIG-MAC. It's not like she is going to die from hunger.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

The Chef is being called a hero. He faced down a "Karen" and didn't blink.









__
http://instagr.am/p/CQGUAabrMGy/

People in the service industry often bear the brunt of customers' entitlement and rudeness. “In the past, there have been other very unpleasant people with whom we've had to interact. They were unpleasant with the boys in my team, calling them names and cursing at them. We'd then have to speak to such customers, or ask them to leave,” he said. 

One incident that wasn't caught on camera was when someone wiped his chocolate covered fingers on Chef Monga's mask after being asked to pay for his food.

Apparently, customers get particularly nasty when they’re asked to show their vaccination cards. “There have been other instances in which people think they are doing us a favour by showing us their vaccination cards. 'Just take our word that we've been vaccinated' they would say and are generally being difficult,” Chef Monga explained.

The chef is pretty overwhelmed at the support he and his team have received from people. “I have received an overwhelming amount of empathy from people and it has been extremely humbling to me to know there are so many people out there who were kind and very respectful and they really care about this incident that happened. They were genuinely upset by this lady's behaviour,” he said.

“I am very grateful that this entire thing got a lot of traction,” he continued. “A lot of people made memes about it, they are sharing it. This is good because it is creating a certain dialogue, it is creating awareness. People are talking about things which were previously in the shadows — like people being treated unfairly, especially in [the] service [industry]. I do wish this helps enable people to revaluate themselves or others and just be a little kinder to each other.”









Chef from viral Test Kitchen Karen video glad people are talking about unfair treatment of restaurant staff


Asad Monga is overwhelmed by the support he received but this isn't the first time he has had to deal with a rude customer.



images.dawn.com


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Well, it's probably a good idea avoiding insisting too much on customers having to wear face masks: some idiots will actually pull a gun on you. Check this out:









Germany: Gas station employee killed over a face mask | DW | 20.09.2021


A 20-year-old clerk was shot after asking a customer to wear a face mask in Germany. The suspected shooter said he was stressed out by coronavirus measures.




www.dw.com





A 20-year old student who was working on the side to pay for his driving lessons. Unbelievable.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

New orders from the Govt... your kids can't go to school if they aren't vaccinated. 🤣 









Students will not be allowed to attend classes without partial vaccination from Oct 31: SAPM


Saturdays to be marked as special vaccination days in schools and madressahs, Dr Faisal Sultan says.



www.dawn.com





We have allowed vaccinations for 12 year olds (only with the American vaccine... Chinese vaccines can't be given to younger folk).

Point is, you will have to show your vaccination card everywhere and for everything. They won't let you take a piss without one. And you won't be able to call an UBER to go home and take a piss without a card either... not good.

Karens beware!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

The “Karen’s” are the ones wearing the masks.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Someone pointed out to me, if she was going to sit down to eat there, they would allow her in without a mask... but for that she would have to show her VAX-card (proof of vaccination). 



Ibojoe said:


> The “Karen’s” are the ones wearing the masks.


The Karen is the one with the loudest voice.

When I am eating, the last thing I want to hear is the sound of yelling women.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Just more of that "if you don't wear a mask , my mask won't work" stupid insanity,,,,,,and they are right , instead of the mask helping 10% of the time it might drop to 9.9%.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

You have missed the point completely. 

This is not about masks or proof of vaccinations... it's about Karen Behavior. 

I thought everyone knew what a "Karen" was??? 






You don't need a translation for this.... too abusive anyway. I may not be a fan of cops but I never abuse them.. that is just dumb. But Karen won't be stopped! 

Basically, objecting to a roadblock... "*Let me through! I am a wife of a Colonel!*" _(so what???) ... _and it goes down the toilet from that point.

Her husband.. "the Colonel" was fired from his job after this video, BTW.


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

How long until they make up a new law that turns you into a second class citizen. Then praise anyone that throws you out of their restaurant as a hero?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

It’s all about control. They can control the masses by fear. New York Times reported that 900,000 kids had COVID proof that everyone needed to be vaccinated. Than they had to retract the story when it was found out there was no medical data to prove those numbers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Sean Khan said:


> You have missed the point completely.
> 
> This is not about masks or proof of vaccinations... it's about Karen Behavior.


Actually I think YOU missed the point , what is "Karen behavior " besides stupid insanity.
Read the posts before resorting to your condescending atiittude.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

cromag said:


> I think YOU missed the point


No. I never do.



cromag said:


> Read the posts


And what should I be looking for? I already got the whiff of comedy... what else did I miss?



cromag said:


> your condescending atiittude


Hardly.


----------

